# Buying a used car



## AlaaAlii (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello people. This question has been asked before, and I've seen the threads, but they were old, so this is for the sake of getting the most recent information.

I live in Dubai, and I want to buy a used car. I've lived in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia and bought a used car last year. When I decided on buying the car, I told the person to meet me at a shop to inspect the car. They inspected it thoroughly (electrical, mechanical, telling me if it were in an accident before, etc...), and gave me a report with all the issues in the car. After deciding on buying it, the rest of the process was pretty simple, and I'm guessing it's the same in Dubai, which was going to a showroom and giving all the required documents and all that.

My question is, is it the same thing in Dubai? Is it as easy as Riyadh? Are these inspection garages/shops widely available? How much does it cost to inspect (a small-sized car)?

Also, and more importantly, I hope you guys can give me advice on this: I already have a used car in Saudi. I'm used to it, I like it, and there are very little flaws with it, and I'm very happy with my purchase of it because I didn't spend much on it after buying it [that's too many "its", LOL]. I'm thinking of shipping it over to Dubai and registering it there. But, I have two options at the moment:

sell my used car in Saudi, and use the money to buy a used car in Dubai. I'm against this decision because I don't want to go through the hassle of looking for the best car that will not have flaws/issues and a car that I won't spend much on repairs right after I buy it; and also I don't want to go through the hassle of going through all the paper work and all.
ship my used car from Saudi to Dubai, and register it there (with Dubai plate numbers). I'm against this decision because I'm afraid that if I want to sell the car a year from now, it won't get me much money. In other words, I think the market for small used cars in Saudi is better than Dubai. The car is a 2008 1.4L Renault Megane by the way.

So, which decision would you suggest I should go with, and why =)?

_*EDIT:* I just noticed that there is a sticky thread for "car" related questions. I doubt I can delete this thread now. Nonetheless, having a separate thread would be more convenient so that my question does not get lost in another thread, so to speak =/._


----------

